# RLH on a leash!



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee does pretty well on his walks, but occassionally he feels devilish and does a RLH on his leash! I stop, and all I can do is watch this maniac as he does this. I try to calm him, but that doesn't always work. We stop, he runs...we stop, he runs..etc.

All the neigbors in their houses must be watching me out of their windows and laughing their heads off at the great "control" I have over my dog!

I do give him plenty of positive feedback when he walks well which is most of the time.

Does this happen to anyone else? Any suggestions?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Every single day for the last 2 weeks.. lol


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Biscuit did that too, when he was younger, and still does sometimes,--- and I worry that he'll break his neck. I try to let him let off steam in the yard off leash, first, if I can, to avoid this.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar gets a little freaky crazy on the leash sometimes. Also today he gave a woman a friendly "don't get near my Daddy" Growl in the pet store....ound:. It was a very low and non-threatening sounding growl. she laughed at him and he then quickly became friendly with her after a few seconds. We may have to work on the manners thing for a while....

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit has always growled, from day 1. It is a mode of expression for him. He growls when he is the most happy and as a friendly overture, and has lots of different growls. But, it is sometimes misinterpreted. . .


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, you should try walking TWO dogs on one leash, using a coupler! The first few minutes out the door, they go ballistic no matter how much I try to control them. I figured it was easier to let all that energy out and at least PRETEND I was orchestrating it, rather than hitting my head against the wall. Now, I give them 5 mins. or so on the grass out front and THEN we go for our walk. lol

It does not guarantee they won't hop, race and lunge once we go around the corner near our house, but I still have them heel and listen to me.

I have also taken the boys out on two separate leashes which helps only a little but I end up with achier hands that way.

I think if you try and get Havee to really focus on you, perhaps with very special treats, then maybe he won't think of doing the RLH at first. Try getting him to play just with you before you head out for the walk, that is, back up and jump around, maybe. Have him 'come' to you for a treat...... I dunno....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine will do that as we approach the house. Then I let them off leash and the go beserk, running all over. After a few minutes, they get tired and go in the backyard, then start all over.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's amazing how much energy these guys have sometimes, eh? Then, other times, they're flaked out for hours at a time. LOL


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

You're right...there are times when I think something is wrong with him because he's acting so crazy...

and then there are those times that he lays around all mopey all day and that makes me think something's wrong too!!

They constantly have us thinking don't they!:frusty:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We have been going to puppy class and walks are alot better now. Less sniffing and stopping. He's learning to sit when we reach corners to cross at the right time. 

This also helps him behave when we meet people along the way. 

But when he gets into those RLH modes :frusty: I guess I have to treat him more for good behavior on our walks.


----------

